# Finally have fry



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Been trying on and off to breed some tetras and finally have some success with glowlight tetras. Saw at least one tiny spec of something moving around in the breeding tank.

I don't have infusoria ready unfortunately so I need to do the hard boiled egg yolk thing.

Would squeezing out sponge filters also help with feeding them? Should I move some water from an old tank to try to move some infusora over?

Looking for some options to provide better than just egg yolks and they are way too small for the microworms or bbs I have on hand.

I saw it swimming around so I assume the yolk sack is gone or almost gone so I need to do something right away


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Having trouble finding how often to feed the fry, any tips?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Still haven't been able to find out how often to feed fry, just lots of information on what to feed them. Nothing on how often. Unable to see any fry today. I hope they are just hiding in the moss now. Time will tell.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey man, Congrats! I finally got one one fry to survive but it was mainly due to the power outages for the deaths. BUT I did try the yolk thing and it did work but once they were a certain size. It was still to large for them. SO, what I did was put in moss. Lot of moss. It was a ten gallon and filled the entire bottom. apparently moss traps detritus and infusoria. So that go them through. Now my rainbow fry is about 7 cm and i feel so proud.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a bunch of moss in the bottom, couple handfuls that I used as spawning mops and I was hoping for infusoria to be on them to. I hope things work out for me. At least I finally got to the having fry stage which is a first. I don't count live breaders.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I was able to spot a few today, so they are still alive at least.

I also feel very confident about my other breeding project neon tetras. I put a very fat female in last night and today she was skinny and I think I can see some eggs on the moss. The eggs and fry are so small, its amazing something that small can be alive and have organs and stuff in them. They are like a grain of fine sand.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Moss will have the food needed to feed tiny fry that are still too small to eat larger live food. If you have lots of moss or just a few fry they should be fine until they get a bit larger and are large enough to feed on vinegar eels. Feed them vinegar eels until they get large enough to eat BBS, then you can move them up to daphnia and/or crushed flake food(if they will accept it). You need to feed fry at least 3 times a day to get decent growth and development. You can feed them several times a day if you want them to grow faster, it is best to do this using live food, since you run the risk of polluting the water if you aren't very careful when feeding prepared food.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The only foods I have on hand are eggs, frozen baby brine shrimp and microworms. I need to figure out what is smaller, the BBS or microworms so I can start feeding the smaller one in a week.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Micro worms are smaller than BBS, but vinegar eels are smaller than microworms. There are several members on this site that have vinegar eel cultures(including myself) that I am sure you can get some from. Angelfins sells them too, that is where I got mine from. I don't know if they ship them in the winter though.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Problem is I am in Kingston. Not much live food here. Those who have microworms got them from me


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I know someone in Montreal that I believe ships live cultures. If that's any help to you send me a Pm.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

it wouldn't survive in the cold


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Now I also have neon fry in another breeding tank


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh WOW! I know how hard it is to get neons to breed. I tried SEVERAL times with no success. CONGRATS!


----------



## GTA Fish Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

pyrrolin said:


> Now I also have neon fry in another breeding tank


waao! thats so exciting. how many breeding tank you have total for neons?

can you share some pics of your breeding tanks?

how is your breeding tank setup like? just bare bottom tanks with some moss balls? what type of moss you are using?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

just 10 gallon tanks, sponge filter, heater, put in Taiwan moss weighted down with a small rock for a spawning mop and to help provide food for fry. Bare bottom. Tanks are not lit as the eggs are light sensitive and I'm not sure if the fry are or not so playing it safe for now.

I have 1 tank for neons and one for glowlights so far.

The fry are like a grain of sand in size. There are a good number of glowlight fry but I have only been able to see one neon, never know how many are hiding in the moss or that you just can't see.


----------



## GTA Fish Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

great to hear about your success. share some pics of your fries when they are visible in the camera


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

will do, hopefully within a few weeks if all goes good.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Congrats!
How did you sex the neons & glowlights or did you just put a bunch in a 10 gal. tank and hope for the best?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Had them all in a tank and as I saw a couple fill up with eggs I moved them to another tank to really fatten them up. When I need a male, I just look for a skinny one and hope for the best. I happen to have a male and female neon separated so I can easily pair them up.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The glowlights are going well, a few dozen I think and there are a few neons. Starting to feed microworms and BBS along with egg yolk in case they can't eat the good stuff yet


----------

